# Homelite/Jacobsen 523 2-Stage - Looking for Manual



## jimmy245 (Feb 11, 2013)

I just acquired the above referenced snowblower (Model UT 35023) which is in pretty good shape. Anybody have an operator manual for it? I was able to find a manual for the Tecumseh engine, but not the blower. 

Thanks, Jimmy


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone ???


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

You might try here ---

Jacobson Homelite Snow Blower 523 compiled pdf, doc, ppt ...

========================================



jimmy245 said:


> I just acquired the above referenced snowblower (Model UT 35023) which is in pretty good shape. Anybody have an operator manual for it? I was able to find a manual for the Tecumseh engine, but not the blower.
> 
> Thanks, Jimmy


----------

